# Magnustropin anyone used it



## vukasinami (Feb 27, 2017)

I have an offer for this gh,has anyone used it


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 27, 2017)

It's probably just the same Chinese generic damn near every source has with a different name attached to it.  Even if someone here had used it batch to batch the quality varies

If you aren't buying from HK or TP you should stick to pharma GH and expect to pay quite a bit.


----------



## gymrat827 (Feb 27, 2017)

I wouldnt do it unless you know all about it.  Its 90/95% from China and just a newer name of XYZ lab.  

Unless your at a spot where they openly talk about sources, idk, id save my cash and run tes based compounds.


----------



## Maijah (Feb 27, 2017)

Never heard of em


----------



## vukasinami (Feb 28, 2017)

gymrat827 said:


> I wouldnt do it unless you know all about it.  Its 90/95% from China and just a newer name of XYZ lab.
> 
> Unless your at a spot where they openly talk about sources, idk, id save my cash and run tes based compounds.



My source tells me that he pays 20 euro less then nordi and he is using 3iu same as nordi and doesn't see the difference


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 28, 2017)

vukasinami said:


> My source tells me that he pays 20 euro less then nordi and he is using 3iu same as nordi and doesn't see the difference



Yeah but he is your source.


----------



## ToolSteel (Feb 28, 2017)

I had better luck with Kirklandtropin


----------



## Fsuphisig (Feb 28, 2017)

Wish it wasn't such a crap shoot


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 28, 2017)

ToolSteel said:


> I had better luck with Kirklandtropin



Try the pptropin. It's TDF.


----------



## Flyingdragon (Feb 28, 2017)

I have some leftover pptropin, willing to trade for some bbctropin.....


----------



## NbleSavage (Feb 28, 2017)

Will let go my LNETropin in exchange for some OPPTropin...its fire...any takers?


----------



## automatondan (Feb 28, 2017)

I will trade you for some IBuprofen....


----------



## ToolSteel (Feb 28, 2017)

NbleSavage said:


> Will let go my LNETropin in exchange for some OPPTropin...its fire...any takers?


I'm down with opp


----------

